# Response to past Fentanyl Citrate question



## dwaldman (Oct 8, 2010)

There was a question a couple of weeks ago about reporting  J code J3010 Injection, Fentanyl Citrate 0.1mg

I provided the drug calculator from Palmetto MCR which does not really answer the question. Yesterday I inquired about this from the Pharmicist who works at the Hospital I work with.

She said

50 micrograms per ML which is the same as .05 miligrams

.1 mg equals 100 micrograms

2 ml vial equals .1mg or 100 micrograms

5ml vial equal .25 mg or 250 micrograms


----------

